# Question About a Nigerian Buck



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so there is a buck for sale in our area that comes from some really different bloodlines, not common in this area at all.

His sire is *MCH Ponders End Minstrel Show E* and dam is *BRB A Damsel's Keepsake *(http://mightyheartfarm.com/Keepsake.htm).

He is black/white and a yearling. $250 (very good price!) Basically, my question is what do you think of these bloodlines and his potential. I am not thrilled at all w/ his dam's udder, it's decent but I don't care for it a lot. The pictures are terrible though - I think they were taken when she was just a few days fresh. Do you think he has some potential though w/ his sire's side??

Here's the link to his ad on CraigsList. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/1047670540.html

The gal doesn't live very far from me at all, maybe I should just go and pay a visit. 

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you should get him only if you share!! :greengrin: 
He is very cute!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, of course I would share!! :greengrin: 

Do u wanna come and look at him with me? We could meet in Scappoose.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its always so hard to take good pictures of goats so taking a look for yourself would be optimum

I would like to see more medial -- but of course every goat has something you can work on


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's really hard to tell what her udder looks like since it isn't shaved that well. Her medial is all fuzzy. I would like to see more attachment in the rear and more capacity, especially for a second freshener. Teats should point down more. It's hard to see her rear height without a side view. It does look like she has a nice fore udder though.

If it was me I don't think I would buy a buck out of her.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Tell me when!! When!! OOhh goodie goodie a goat trip!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would so do it. that buck is amazing and the does sire and dam i have seen and both are awesome.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> It's really hard to tell what her udder looks like since it isn't shaved that well. Her medial is all fuzzy. I would like to see more attachment in the rear and more capacity, especially for a second freshener. Teats should point down more. It's hard to see her rear height without a side view. It does look like she has a nice fore udder though.
> 
> If it was me I don't think I would buy a buck out of her.


That's what I thought. . . but I am also wondering if the sire could have helped fix any of that? I have not found very many daughters from Minstrel Show. More sons than daughters. . .

I will definitely be going to have a look at him myself. 

Last year, I almost bought this buck but ended up not getting him. . . Victoria gave us Lance, so I turned him down.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> Oh, of course I would share!! :greengrin:
> 
> Do u wanna come and look at him with me? We could meet in Scappoose.


so when do we getta go on a goat trip??!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie pie!  I'd definately consider getting him, and it never hurts to take a look!! I'm not to impressed with his dams udder though. But I think you mentioned Olivia, that the sire may have corrected some of that. But yeah, he sure is cute!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The sire is nice, but when I look for a buck I look very closely at the dams udder and that is what I decide my bucks from. I've also been told they throw most of their udder genetics from their dam.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that udder doesn't even look full though. but i would go and look.. i saw a minstrel daughter somewhere.. i'll look


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I heard back from her and she said his dam has nice overall attachments and medial but her teats poke out to the sides a little. I noticed that right off. She didn't get bred this fall so will not be kidding again until next year. His dam was a show goat until her scur got really big. The gal plans on having it removed so she can be shown again.

She said he is growing well - slow maturing.

So, I'll probably be going to see him next week.



> so when do we getta go on a goat trip??!!


She said she can't do it Sunday or Monday. . . so, we'll have to figure out when a good time is.  I'll call you or email you.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I can vouch for the sire's quality. He's been putting out topnotch kids for a long time and has been Flat Rock's (one of the top ND farms) major herdsire. His brother Pimlico is also an influential buck.
I haven't looked into the dam, so can't comment except to say in general BRB produces nice goats.
I do agree, look carefully at the doe's udder and those on her family tree.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

The dam's dam is a nice doe. She is in the Dill's herd. She is the first on the page: http://www.dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/ndseniordoes.htm

Nice udder but needs stronger medial and better teat placement. . . they seem to really love her there.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the sire, dont care much for the dam or her udder. She isnt set and she is standing down hill but the first things i notice is she toes out and she is steep in the rump. Her udder doesnt look full in the picture, but she has a really narrow rear attachment. there isnt much there. Her fore looks nice. Her medial needs a lot of improvement. It doesnt hurt to look but judging from the pictures i think you could get a better buck for the same price.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.

I went and saw him today. He is pretty nice, quite small, very refined and dairy. He has nice feet and legs and nice shoulders. It was hard to really judge him because he was eating the grass and looked scrunched up because of the cold. When she had him walk around, he looked nicer and topline was level. His dam is fairly nice. She actually doesn't toe out but I think she could have a little more width in the hocks and definitely, a more level rump. He doesn't look to have inherited her steep rump. His sister is very cute and looks real nice.

He looked kind of wormy to me, so if we do get him, I'd deworm him (I always do that though) *before* he came home and also de-louse him. He was with a bunch of other bucks. . . She said that if she didn't have his half-brother, that she'd keep him for her herd.

She sent me a WAY better pic of his dam's udder. The pic on her website was with only 8-9 hours of milk and a few days after freshening. The other pic she sent me was with 11 hours milk, 3 months after freshening. She steadily gave a quart a day while milking, and she is a smaller doe, not big by an means. I still think the medial needs improvement but she isn't clipped, unforunately.

All in all, I wasn't thrilled w/ him (mostly because of his small stature and the fact he looked wormy) but I am still really considering purchasing him.

*Edited to add pic of dam's udder.









photo courtesy of Mighty Heart Farm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could still use a wider rear attachement --- yah the medial is hard to tell with all that hair. if you feel he is worth it to you...try him out on a strong doe or two and then go from there. :thumb:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

"All in all I really wasn't thrilled with him."
That statement says it all to me. I would only buy a herdsire I was fully satisfied with. Due to their obvious influence you should only get the best sire you can afford. There are SO many nice ones available, don't settle for second best IMO.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I agree with the others- I would pass. 
You need to think - I NEED that buck, not, well he might work with some of my does....

Bucks are hard, its a long time until you can determine if he has made improvements on your does.

She does not have a good area of attachment at all, and hair or not, Im going to say she has a weak medial, I see no division in her udder at all. 
The positives look to be well placed plumb teats, but I would also have to see a side udder shot to asses foreudder strength.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, I decided it's a no-go. I'm hopefully going to get a healthier buck w/ more potential and he's the same price. Plus, he has a moonspot.  
Honestly, a big reason why I would have liked to purchase him is the fact he came from Flat Rocks (in a round-about way). He carries the Flat Rocks name, and there is not a lot of that around here. But that's just a name and I can find something better. 

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ohhh do tell about the new acquisition! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good for you, Olivia. I know sometimes it's hard when they have such nice bloodlines, but they don't have that outstanding, must have look. I know there are people out there who would have bought him JUST for the fact he had such nice lines and came from such a respectable herd. So good for you!! :hi5:


----------

